# Fountek FR89EX



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I noticed this little guy being sold at Madisound. I wonder how it compares to the FR88EX and the H-Audio Trinity?

I like the fact that you can stuff them in a 1/2 liter sealed enclosure and high-pass them around 340 Hz.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

I just bought some 88's so maybe once I get some extra cash I'll a/b them. They sure look pretty good, underhung neo motor and all.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the FR88's in the pillars right now playing 250hz & up. I might have to pick up a pair to see if the coated aluminum cone has a smoother sound to it.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

i was using them from 400hz all the way up.. i find them straining at higher freq..


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

bafukie said:


> i was using them from 400hz all the way up.. i find them straining at higher freq..


How high did you have them playing?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Ok I just feel I need to step in here. I will be making a very detailed post about the Fountek units and Fountek as a company later tonight. I will say this for now the FR89-ex is a FR88 with a plastic paint coating over the aluminum. So it well have a smoother or darker sound. It has been around for some time now. Just not state side. Because of the coating used it does have adverse effect on the top end.

And by no means is it the Trinity. As I have stated quite a few times, the difference in the H-Audio is that we only use top shelve parts in our products. The Trinity uses a Titanium/Magnesium Alloy cone. The copper used in H-Audio motor's is Grade A+ the highest available vs. the FR88 and FR89 which use grade C about the lowest/cheapest you can buy. Not saying the FR89ex is a bad unit as you know the FR88 is a great performer.

More and the things that has transpired later.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

dBassHz said:


> How high did you have them playing?


high pass at 400hz up.. no low pass


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

interesting.. as I have dented one of my fr88ex's  and looking to replace them

the 89's having a 46mm mounting depth? vs 38mm on the 88's?


----------



## friction (Apr 24, 2008)

In East Asia Side we know that this is a copy or affordable version of the H Audio/Hustler Bem.As Mark mention earlier, H-audio uses fine grade Denmark Made copper voice coils with Magnesium cone imported from the UK.The Bem Uses beryllium compound magnesium cone.Where as fountek uses aluminum cone and cheaper copper for the voice coil.

We were simply confused at first but after personally speaking with the master engineer this confusion was cleared.

H-audio even released their new versions with a new face and improved performance.They also have variety of cones e.g kevlar, ceramic, paper, pp Aluminum, Magnesium and Beryllium

I hope my explanation helps.Below some pictures of new designs from the H-audio group.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

friction said:


> I hope my explanation helps.Below some pictures of new designs of from the H-audio group.


Thanks for the knowledge! I'm glad to hear that H-Audio drivers are worthy of their price. You've actually piqued my interest. Care to elaborate more on your drivers Mark? Are any of them optimized to play in super small enclosures from 320 Hz up?


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Look at that phase plug on that 3"er, really?


----------



## wadejg (Apr 20, 2007)

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Ok I just feel I need to step in here. I will be making a very detailed post about the Fountek units and Fountek as a company later tonight. I will say this for now the FR89-ex is a FR88 with a plastic paint coating over the aluminum. So it well have a smoother or darker sound. It has been around for some time now. Just not state side. Because of the coating used it does have adverse effect on the top end.
> 
> And by no means is it the Trinity. As I have stated quite a few times, the difference in the H-Audio is that we only use top shelve parts in our products. The Trinity uses a Titanium/Magnesium Alloy cone. The copper used in H-Audio motor's is Grade A+ the highest available vs. the FR88 and FR89 which use grade C about the lowest/cheapest you can buy. Not saying the FR89ex is a bad unit as you know the FR88 is a great performer.
> 
> More and the things that has transpired later.


I was wondering if there was an update on this as I did not see any further posting from you. The FR89 is out of stock in 4ohm at madisound.

Regards,
Justin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

wadejg said:


> I was wondering if there was an update on this as I did not see any further posting from you. The FR89 is out of stock in 4ohm at madisound.
> 
> Regards,
> Justin


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/industry-news/84514-h-audio-announcement.html


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

just got my FR89s..

and nearly killed one too 
one small mistake and the now theres a huge **** dent in the dust cap

besides that, Pulled my FR88ex's out, the 89's in

and straight away they sound nicer, havent broken them in yet. all using the same X-over points as well
they are more natural sounding to me, kind of fuller sounding, where the 88's had a a sharper metallic sound still very good speakers


Just gutted that I will have to order another now!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Seeing as we basically have the same car, you have any more picts of your pillars?




s4turn said:


> just got my FR89s..
> 
> and nearly killed one too
> one small mistake and the now theres a huge **** dent in the dust cap
> ...


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

this is the left side










obviously now with the fr89's though

Im going to have to redo the pillars, and might look at putting the tweeters and mids on the same angle


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I saw those. Didn't know if you had any behind the scenes pictures.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

No side pillar airbags in your IS I'm assuming?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Not in mine.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

nope

I only have an altezza, bit more basic compared to the IS200 and IS300
has a 3SGE motor in it though (4 cyl Yamaha Beams motor )


----------

